# 

## RobertPP

Posiadam rekuperator ONYX Classic 550 II firmy Frapol od 3 lat.

Posiadam GWC. Rekuperator pracuje cicho na 1 biegu 30% , 2 bieg 60% jest wyraźnie słyszalny, 3 bieg 100% jest głośny. Zimą powietrze nawiewane jest 2-3 st. chłodniejsze od temperatury pomieszczenia. Przewody wentylacyjne ocieplone prowadzone w chłodnym poddaszu ok, 16-19 st. Temperatura w domu 22-23 st. Wniosek bardzo ogólny; zimą nie chłodzi ale latem też nie..GWC to zbędny wydatek, tylko tyle że nie muszę w zimie załączać grzałki w rekuperatorze, latem temperatura 2-3 stopnie niższa na wylocie jak w domu, (dobrze że zamontowałem niezależną klimatyzację)  nie mam za to problemu ze skraplaniem  się wody w przewodach wentylacyjnych latem  :smile: 
Jakość wykonania - rozczarowująca (za ok 10.000zł.) -"blaszanka z manufaktury połączona nitami i blachowkrętami" wymiana filtra to układanka z 4 ramek, 2x2 ramki plus fizelina i wkładasz to do szczelin uważając by się nie rozpadło, wcześniej odkręcasz bok obudowy przykręcany 6-cioma śrubami motylkowymi. 
Po 3 latach komory czyste suche ,ale  wystąpiło "zwarcie" bezpiecznik różnicowy " wyskakiwał". 
Po zgłoszeniu problemu do serwisu - Firmy Frapol , ponownie rozczarowanie , przez prawie 3 tygodnie nie doczekałem się pomocy ! Nie posiadają sieci serwisowej, która jest w stanie przyjechać i usunąć awarię na miejscu. Sam rozkręciłem urządzenie testując co wywołuje zwarcie, przyczyny nie odkryłem , ale usterka ustąpiła. 
Wnioski końcowe; urządzenie nie warte swojej ceny  (max 2.500 zł. patrząc jak jest to zrobione), ale działa, jedna awaria (zwarcie), bez rozpoznania przyczyny, brak serwisu pogwarancyjnego.

Ciekaw jestem opinii innych użytkowników, nie tylko rekuperatorów marki Onyx Frapol.

----------


## Elfir

ja mam rekuperator bez grzałki i bez GWC, ale rzecz jasna innej firmy (Klimor)

----------


## Krzych82

Witam
właśnie zastanawiam się nad GWC. Czy nie ma problemu z pleśnią czy innymi zabrudzeniami w rurach, bo różnie o tym piszą?
Możesz powiedzieć z jakich rur wykonałeś, jaka długość, jak głęboko?
pozdrawiam

----------


## lotpaj

> Czy nie ma problemu z pleśnią czy innymi zabrudzeniami w rurach, bo różnie o tym piszą?


Po paru latach MUSZĄ być zabrudzenia, chociażby musze, które to muchy i inne owady (a raczej ich organiczne części) przedostaną się do kanału.
A potem, to już będzie cała mafia drobnoustrojowa, którą będziesz nawiewał do pokoi i salonu.
To jest dobre na 2-3 lata. Potem zarazki, bakterie osadzone na kanale, będą w coraz to lepszej formie  :Evil: 
Także prawdopodobnie przyzwyczaisz się, tak samo, jak do innych kanalii, które będą mieszkać w rurach.

----------


## Elfir

lotpaj - na forum były zdjęcia z wnętrz kanałów kilkuletnich. nie ma nic.
Nie rozumiem twojej krucjaty, skoro nie miałeś nigdy styczności z wentylacją mechaniczną?

----------


## Arturo72

> lotpaj - na forum były zdjęcia z wnętrz kanałów kilkuletnich. nie ma nic.
> Nie rozumiem twojej krucjaty, skoro nie miałeś nigdy styczności z wentylacją mechaniczną?


Żeby nie być goloslowny i czystej ciekawości zdjęcia sprzed chwili,po 5 latach:
Kanal nawiewny w holu:

Czysty jak łza. 

Kanal wywiewny w kuchni:

Widać kurz ale to wywiew także niech se tam będzie   :wink: 

Loptaj,przed nawiewem są filtry,które muchy i ich odchody wylapuja...

----------


## Arturo72

> Witam
> właśnie zastanawiam się nad GWC. Czy nie ma problemu z pleśnią czy innymi zabrudzeniami w rurach, bo różnie o tym piszą?
> Możesz powiedzieć z jakich rur wykonałeś, jaka długość, jak głęboko?
> pozdrawiam


GWC mam,posiadam,sam robiłem ale jak to pisał RobertPP,zbędna rzecz,taka droga grzałka chociaż mój GWC rurowy kosztował mnie 350zl.

Co do samego rekuperatora,działa i spełnia swoją rolę czyli wentuluje i odzyskuje   :big grin:  Brookvent.

----------


## kerad85

GWC fajna rzecz, tylko czy tam nie robi się jakiś syf, który potem jest zaciągany do domu?

----------


## Arturo72

> GWC fajna rzecz, tylko czy tam nie robi się jakiś syf, który potem jest zaciągany do domu?


GWC kompletnie nic nie daje.
Pomimo,iż przy -15st.C do reku dochodzi powietrze +6st.C na nawiewie jest +18st.C ale po odpieciu GWC nawiew ma +16st.C
Lato podobnie.

----------


## jasiek71

> GWC kompletnie nic nie daje.
> Pomimo,iż przy -15st.C do reku dochodzi powietrze +6st.C na nawiewie jest +18st.C ale po odpieciu GWC nawiew ma +16st.C
> Lato podobnie.


A ile byłoby na nawiewie bez GWC przy tych -15* na zewnątrz skoro wystarczy kilka stopni na minusie i wymiennik zaczyna zamarzać...
Dla ciebie może i g... daje bo nie masz odniesienia co byłoby gdybyś nie posiadał GWC...

----------


## Arturo72

> A ile byłoby na nawiewie bez GWC przy tych -15* na zewnątrz skoro wystarczy kilka stopni na minusie i wymiennik zaczyna zamarzać...
> Dla ciebie może i g... daje bo nie masz odniesienia co byłoby gdybyś nie posiadał GWC...


Jasko,odpinalem GWC w zimie i nic nie zamarzalo

----------


## lotpaj

> Żeby nie być goloslowny i czystej ciekawości zdjęcia sprzed chwili,po 5 latach:
> Kanal nawiewny w holu:
> 
> Czysty jak łza. 
> 
> Kanal wywiewny w kuchni:
> 
> Widać kurz ale to wywiew także niech se tam będzie  
> 
> Loptaj,przed nawiewem są filtry,które muchy i ich odchody wylapuja...


DAĆ CI MIKROSKOP? Raczej nie chciałbyś zobaczyć w dużym powiększeniu, co tam się dzieje...
U mnie rura od odkurzacza w środku wygląda na idealnie czystą, może tylko widać kurz i O CZYM TO ŚWIADCZY?
Czy chcecie, czy nie chcecie, to i tak w takich rurach macie masę różnych żyjątek i nawiewacie toto do pokoi. Od tego, rzecz jasna, się nie umiera. Macie tę WM, to sobie miejcie, tylko nie piszcie głupot, że macie prawie sterylne kanały!
WM sprawdza się tylko i wyłącznie w przypadku smogu oraz alergii* na niektóre* pyłki. Problem jest taki, że ona MUSI chodzić przez cały rok i przez cały rok nawiewacie/wywiewacie sobie różnej maści bakterie ORAZ KURZ (jak słusznie zauważył Arturo72). A z czego składa się kurz? No to już sami sobie wygooglujcie...
Także powiadam wam, że WM może być lepsza od WG, ale tylko w sprecyzowanych warunkach! Najbardziej przydaje się w domach, które znajdują się w strefie smogu. 
Latem jest tak samo przydatna, jak wentylacja grawitacyjna, czyli w ogóle nieprzydatna, żeby nie rzec, iż bardziej szkodliwa.

----------


## Elfir

lotpa - proszę, zrób wymaz bakteriologiczny ze swoich nawiewników oraz z kanałów wentylacji latem (gdy nie będą działały prawidłowo).

Pokaż jakiekolwiek mieszkanie, które jest sterylne.

----------


## Pompeo

> WM sprawdza się tylko i wyłącznie w przypadku smogu oraz alergii* na niektóre* pyłki. Problem jest taki, że ona MUSI chodzić przez cały rok i przez cały rok nawiewacie/wywiewacie sobie różnej maści bakterie ORAZ KURZ (jak słusznie zauważył Arturo72). 
> 
> Latem jest tak samo przydatna, jak wentylacja grawitacyjna, czyli w ogóle nieprzydatna, żeby nie rzec, iż bardziej szkodliwa.


Pierwsze zdanie to bzdura bo inni też muszą oddychać i potrzebują powietrza. Drugie zdanie też bzdura, bo to akurat zaleta, że niezależnie od warunków zawsze jest czym oddychać w domu. Jak ktoś ma WG to bez filtrów wpada powietrze, więc WG nawiewa sobie kurz i wszystko prosto z zewnątrz. WG latem dział niekontrolowanie i jak okien nie otworzymy (brak różnicy temperatur i ciągu kominowego, wiec nie wiadomo czy leci i w jakim kierunku) i jak je otworzymy (ruch powietrza w kanałach w kominach przypadkowy, w obu kierunkach zależnie od wiatru). Przecież Ty piszesz kompletnie bez sensu.

----------


## lotpaj

> lotpa - proszę, zrób wymaz bakteriologiczny ze swoich nawiewników oraz z kanałów wentylacji latem (gdy nie będą działały prawidłowo).
> 
> Pokaż jakiekolwiek mieszkanie, które jest sterylne.


Ja nie mam nawiewników/wywiewników i nie mam problemu z bakteriami, ani z wentylatorami.
Chcesz se zrobić wymaz ze swoich kanałów, to do ginekologa  :wink:

----------


## lotpaj

> WG latem dział niekontrolowanie *i jak okien nie otworzymy* (brak różnicy temperatur i ciągu kominowego, wiec nie wiadomo czy leci i w jakim kierunku) i jak je otworzymy (ruch powietrza w kanałach w kominach przypadkowy, w obu kierunkach zależnie od wiatru). Przecież Ty piszesz kompletnie bez sensu.


I jak okien nie otworzymy latem, to siem będziem kisić i z wentylacją mechaniczną.
To nawet twoja babcia wie/wiedziała, że latem pościel się przewietrza, a zimą wystawia na mróz, żeby bakterie pozabijało... 
Ot, natura.

----------


## Arturo72

> I jak okien nie otworzymy latem, to siem będziem kisić i z wentylacją mechaniczną.


Bzdura. Wywiem/nawiew czyli ruch powietrza działa zawsze czyli wentylacja jest zawsze.

----------


## fotohobby

> DAĆ CI MIKROSKOP? Raczej nie chciałbyś zobaczyć w dużym powiększeniu, co tam się dzieje...
> U mnie rura od odkurzacza w środku wygląda na idealnie czystą, może tylko widać kurz i O CZYM TO ŚWIADCZY?
> Czy chcecie, czy nie chcecie, to i tak w takich rurach macie masę różnych żyjątek i nawiewacie toto do pokoi. Od tego, rzecz jasna, się nie umiera. Macie tę WM, to sobie miejcie, tylko nie piszcie głupot, że macie prawie sterylne kanały!
> WM sprawdza się tylko i wyłącznie w przypadku smogu oraz alergii* na niektóre* pyłki. Problem jest taki, że ona MUSI chodzić przez cały rok i przez cały rok nawiewacie/wywiewacie sobie różnej maści bakterie ORAZ KURZ (jak słusznie zauważył Arturo72). A z czego składa się kurz? No to już sami sobie wygooglujcie...
> Także powiadam wam, że WM może być lepsza od WG, ale tylko w sprecyzowanych warunkach! Najbardziej przydaje się w domach, które znajdują się w strefie smogu. 
> Latem jest tak samo przydatna, jak wentylacja grawitacyjna, czyli w ogóle nieprzydatna, żeby nie rzec, iż bardziej szkodliwa.


Ha, ha, Ty parę (naście) tygodni wdychałeś powietrze z cofki, przepływającej przez chropowate, niesterylne kanały wentylacyjne, a za kilka miesięcy czeka Cię to znowu.
Właśnie latam, jak powietrze znów pójdzie cofką, tymi drogami, którymi teraz swoje smrodki wypuszczasz.
Baaardzo przyjemne  :smile: 

Ja mam filtry, kanały z powłoką antybakteryjną i zawsze ruch powietrza taki, jaki został zaprojektowany.
Nie muszę kombinować, żeby mieć np w spiżarni (sic !) temperaturę o 2C wyższą, niż w przyległych pomieszczeniach, aby wentylacja działała tam poprawnie.
Latem okno tarasowe otwarte, ale nadal - przez nawiewy nawiewa, wywiewami wywiewa. A Ty zrób latem test u siebie

----------


## fotohobby

> Przecież Ty piszesz kompletnie bez sensu.


Jeszcze niedawno twierdził, że cofka to coś, co mu się nie przytrafi. Aż przyszła pierwsza zima.
A teraz przyjdzie lato  :smile:

----------


## Elfir

> Ja nie mam nawiewników/wywiewników i nie mam problemu z bakteriami, ani z wentylatorami.
> Chcesz se zrobić wymaz ze swoich kanałów, to do ginekologa


skoro nie masz nawiewników, jak trafia do wnętrza domu powietrze, które powinno być wywiewane kanałem wentylacji grawitacyjnej? Teleportuje się?

----------


## Pompeo

> Ja nie mam nawiewników/wywiewników i nie mam problemu z bakteriami, ani z wentylatorami.


Nawiewniki przy WG to otwory w oknach, ścianach lub jakikolwiek inne sterowane ręcznie lub elektronicznie w celu umożliwienia wpadania powietrza do wnętrza budynku. Wywiewniki to przy WG kratki połączone z kanałami w kominach. Mogą być stale otwarte, przymykane, z wentylatorami lub bez. Jeżeli nie masz jednego i drugiego to masz niezgodnie z przepisami, bo nie masz żadnej wentylacji i dopóki nie otworzysz okien siedzisz jak w szczelnej puszce. Chyba znowu nie wiesz co piszesz. Wątpię żeby aż tak było.

----------


## maaszak

> WM sprawdza się tylko i wyłącznie w przypadku smogu oraz alergii* na niektóre* pyłki. Problem jest taki, że ona MUSI chodzić przez cały rok i przez cały rok nawiewacie/wywiewacie sobie różnej maści bakterie ORAZ KURZ (jak słusznie zauważył Arturo72). A z czego składa się kurz? No to już sami sobie wygooglujcie...


Może coś mi umknęło, ale jaka jest różnica między kanałem WM i kanałem WG? Materiał, długość... i?
W mieszkaniu mam oczywiście WG. Co miesiąc myję kratki wentylacyjne, bo z białych robią się szare. Na uszczelkach i wewnątrz okien zbierają się tony pyłów, co migruje do pomieszczeń mieszkalnych. Jaki to problem stanowi kurz w kanałach WM, którego nie ma w WG?
W budowanym domu będę miał WM, gdzie większość tego syfu zanim trafi do pomieszczeń, zostanie wychwycona przez dobrej klasy filtry. Te filtry w reku mogę wymieniać choćby co miesiąc. Dodatkowo ten syf nie będzie się przeciskał przez okna i każdą możliwą szparę, skoro będzie o wiele łatwiejsza droga przez czerpnię.

----------


## lotpaj

> skoro nie masz nawiewników, jak trafia do wnętrza domu powietrze, które powinno być wywiewane kanałem wentylacji grawitacyjnej? Teleportuje się?


Skoro odnosisz się do mojej wypowiedzi, to cytuj cały post.
Pisząc, że *nie mam nawiewników i wywiewników* odniosłem się do wentylacji mechanicznej, gdzie takowe urządzenia występują.
Także nie manipuluj wypowiedzią, bo to źle o tobie świadczy, ewentualnie naucz się czytania ze zrozumieniem, ok?

----------


## lotpaj

> Nawiewniki przy WG to otwory w oknach, ścianach lub jakikolwiek inne sterowane ręcznie lub elektronicznie w celu umożliwienia wpadania powietrza do wnętrza budynku. Wywiewniki to przy WG kratki połączone z kanałami w kominach. Mogą być stale otwarte, przymykane, z wentylatorami lub bez. Jeżeli nie masz jednego i drugiego to masz niezgodnie z przepisami, bo nie masz żadnej wentylacji i dopóki nie otworzysz okien siedzisz jak w szczelnej puszce. Chyba znowu nie wiesz co piszesz. Wątpię żeby aż tak było.


Następny MISTRZ czytania ze zrozumieniem, ech...

----------


## Kaizen

> Pisząc, że *nie mam nawiewników i wywiewników* odniosłem się do wentylacji mechanicznej, gdzie takowe urządzenia występują.


To Twoje autorskie nazwy na urządzenia powszechnie nazywane anemostatami?

Prawie wszystko, co znajduje wujek pod hasłem "nawiewnik" to urządzenia montowane w oknach. Nieliczne w ścianach. I służą wentylacji grawitacyjnej.




> Wywiewniki to przy WG kratki połączone z kanałami w kominach. Mogą być stale otwarte, przymykane, *z wentylatorami* lub bez.


Jak pojawia się wentylator, to nie ma mowy o wentylacji grawitacyjnej.

----------


## lotpaj

> Ha, ha, Ty parę (naście) tygodni wdychałeś powietrze z cofki, przepływającej przez chropowate, niesterylne kanały wentylacyjne, a za kilka miesięcy czeka Cię to znowu.
> Właśnie latam, jak powietrze znów pójdzie cofką, tymi drogami, którymi teraz swoje smrodki wypuszczasz.
> Baaardzo przyjemne


Haha.
Wdychałem dopóty, dopóki nie wyregulowałem całości. Teraz nie wdycham. 
Tutaj masz rozwiązanie problemu: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...DLA-WSZYSTKICH!

Jak mi latem pójdzie cofką, to myślę, że jakoś przeżyję te 40 dni w roku, kiedy temperatura na zewnątrz jest wyższa, niż temperatura w domu. 
40 dni to w dzień, bo noce w Polsce powyżej 25*C to jakieś wyjątki są. Natomiast całe pozostałe 316 dni w roku wentylacja będzie działać.
Latem w dzień będzie nawiewać, a nocą z pomieszczeń w domu rozgrzanych powyżej 20*C będzie uciekać.
Także nie przejmuj się mną - dam sobie radę  :roll eyes: 
Nie wspomnę już o wietrznych dniach latem, które to wiatry robią podciśnienie w kominie i też wentylacja działa - przy silnych wiatrach jest taki wyciąg, że aż z kratek huczy.
Natomiast ty, biedaku, nie będziesz mógł nawet latem okien na oścież otworzyć, bo ci ta cała mechanika od przeciągów zwariuje, a jeszcze - nie daj Boże - kawałek kurzu z zewnątrz wpadnie i dostaniesz wysypki!

----------


## lotpaj

> To Twoje autorskie nazwy na urządzenia powszechnie nazywane anemostatami?
> 
> Prawie wszystko, co znajduje wujek pod hasłem "nawiewnik" to urządzenia montowane w oknach. Nieliczne w ścianach. I służą wentylacji grawitacyjnej.


Ja nie mam nawiewników, ani wywiewników. 
Mam *kratki grawitacyjne oraz okienną mikrowentylację*, i o tym cały czas piszę.
Czy ta nazwa Cię satysfakcjonuje?

----------


## lotpaj

> Może coś mi umknęło, ale jaka jest różnica między kanałem WM i kanałem WG? Materiał, długość... i?
> W mieszkaniu mam oczywiście WG. Co miesiąc myję kratki wentylacyjne, bo z białych robią się szare. Na uszczelkach i wewnątrz okien zbierają się tony pyłów, co migruje do pomieszczeń mieszkalnych.


Skoro co miesiąc myjesz kratki, a na uszczelkach od okien masz tony pyłu, to znaczy, że masz syf i burdel w swoim domu.
Migracje syfu do sąsiednich pomieszczeń - bleee- sorry, ale rzygać mi się chce...
Ja bym się publicznie tym nie chwalił.
No ale widać, że dbasz o dom, bo regularnie kratki myjesz...

----------


## Pompeo

> Skoro co miesiąc myjesz kratki, a na uszczelkach od okien masz tony pyłu, to znaczy, że masz syf i burdel w swoim domu.
> Migracje syfu do sąsiednich pomieszczeń - bleee- sorry, ale rzygać mi się chce...
> Ja bym się publicznie tym nie chwalił.
> No ale widać, że dbasz o dom, bo regularnie kratki myjesz...


Rozumowanie ciekawe. Wysoka kultura w słowie pisanym aż miło. Rozumiem że Ty za oknem masz czyściutko i bez kurzu. Samochodu pewnie nigdy nie myjesz bo przecież syf to ludzie w domach mają a Ty samochodem jeździsz tylko na zewnątrz. 

Za ten temat co linkujesz to faktycznie nobla powinni Ci dać. Odkrycie na miarę odkrycia koła w XIX wieku. ŁAŁ. Moje gratulacje. Z TB możesz być na Ty.

----------


## lotpaj

> Rozumowanie ciekawe. Wysoka kultura w słowie pisanym aż miło. *Rozumiem* że Ty za oknem masz czyściutko i bez kurzu.


NIC nie rozumiesz.
Przeczytaj 3X całą wypowiedź tego "maaszaka" i sam dojdziesz do wniosku, że to zwykła prowokacja jest.
Że też muszę takie rzeczy tłumaczyć...

----------


## maaszak

> Skoro co miesiąc myjesz kratki, a na uszczelkach od okien masz tony pyłu, to znaczy, że masz syf i burdel w swoim domu.
> Migracje syfu do sąsiednich pomieszczeń - bleee- sorry, ale rzygać mi się chce...
> Ja bym się publicznie tym nie chwalił.
> No ale widać, że dbasz o dom, bo regularnie kratki myjesz...


Na uszczelkach okien od zewnątrz. Ciekawe skąd? Nie do sąsiednich pomieszczeń lecz do pomieszczeń mieszkalnych z zewnątrz. Myślisz, że ten pył z zewnątrz zostaje ci wewnątrz okien i się nie przemieszcza? No chyba, że myjesz codziennie okna nie tylko szyby. I kto tu czyta ze zrozumieniem?
I tak, mam syf w domu właśnie dzięki WG, bo jasne że wolałbym mieszkać na odludziu w lesie, ale niestety muszę w mieście.

----------


## fotohobby

> Haha.
> Wdychałem dopóty, dopóki nie wyregulowałem całości. Teraz nie wdycham. 
> Tutaj masz rozwiązanie problemu: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...DLA-WSZYSTKICH!
> 
> Jak mi latem pójdzie cofką, to myślę, że jakoś przeżyję te 40 dni w roku, kiedy temperatura na zewnątrz jest wyższa, niż temperatura w domu. 
> 40 dni to w dzień, bo noce w Polsce powyżej 25*C to jakieś wyjątki są. Natomiast całe pozostałe 316 dni w roku wentylacja będzie działać.
> Latem w dzień będzie nawiewać, a nocą z pomieszczeń w domu rozgrzanych powyżej 20*C będzie uciekać.
> Także nie przejmuj się mną - dam sobie radę 
> Nie wspomnę już o wietrznych dniach latem, które to wiatry robią podciśnienie w kominie i też wentylacja działa - przy silnych wiatrach jest taki wyciąg, że aż z kratek huczy.
> Natomiast ty, biedaku, nie będziesz mógł nawet latem okien na oścież otworzyć, bo ci ta cała mechanika od przeciągów zwariuje, a jeszcze - nie daj Boże - kawałek kurzu z zewnątrz wpadnie i dostaniesz wysypki!


Jak ci wiatr od zlej strony zawieje, to ci przez komin wtloczy powietrze do domu - juz ci o tym pisalem.
Juz nawet nie chcę myslec, co zyje sobie na chropowatych scianach tych kanałów....

Ja mam okno tarasowe latem otwarte non stop.
Inne okna - czasem noca, bo za dnia bez sensu jest zapraszac upalne powietrze do domu...
Od otwartych okien mechanika nie wariuje. Dalej nawiewa tam, gdzie ma nawiewac, wywiewa to, co ma wywiewac.
Czego nie da sie powiedziec o WG...

----------


## zorro128

Taka ciekawostka z dziś,będąc w jednej z galerii na obrzeżach miasta gdzie w bliskiej odległości są pola uprawne,w całym tym przybytku śmierdziało obornikiem,dosłownie w całym...to niestety jest duża wada WM ,na obszarach wiejskich może przysparzać więcej problemów niż pożytku.W moim przekonaniu nie ma idealnego rozwiązania dla wszystkich domów,każdy trzeba traktować indywidualnie ze względu na warunki i pewnie w jednych lepsza będzie WM a w drugich WG.

----------


## fotohobby

A przy WG by nie smierdzialo ?

----------


## zorro128

Przy WG wystarczy zamknąć okna(oczywiście w domu),co najwyżej najbardziej będzie czuć w pomieszczeniu od strony wiatru,w pozostałych mniej albo wcale.Nie jestem ani zwolennikiem ani przeciwnikiem WG  lecz do pełnego obrazu trzeba pisać o wadach i o zaletach,natomiast tu na forum WG wydaje się być ważniejsza od samego domu...W rzeczywistości jednak   zdecydowana większość nawet nowo budowanych domów ma WG,wniosek-bez WM da się żyć.

----------


## Elfir

Da się - ale coraz częściej z grzybem na ścianach. Bo do WG nie kupuje się szczelnych okien, drzwi (nie mają uzasadnienia ekonomicznego, skoro dom musi być dziurawy, by powietrze naleciało).
W dodatku jak pozamykasz wszystko szczelnie, to jednym kanałem ci wleci by drugim wyleciało.

A zapach gnoju - starczy wyłączyć WM na kilka godzin. Nikt od tego nagle nie umrze.

----------


## fotohobby

> Przy WG wystarczy zamknąć okna(oczywiście w domu),co najwyżej najbardziej będzie czuć w pomieszczeniu od strony wiatru,w pozostałych mniej albo wcale..


A WM wystarczy wylaczyc. 
Efekt w jednym i drugim przypadku taki sam - brak smrodu z zewnatrz i zaduch w domu.


Jesli chcesz miec w domu wymiane powietrza, a za oknem masz smrod, to bedziesz mial ten smrod w domu, niezaleznie od rodzaju wentylacji

----------


## zorro128

Pomijacie kilka istotnych kwestii,zapachy z obornika potrafią się utrzymywać dłuższy czas, czytaj kilka kilkanaście dni i co wtedy wyłączamy WM na ten czas,podobnie ma się kwestia np. z opryskami?Przy  WG  jesteśmy pozbawieni świeżego powietrza przeważnie z jednej strony domu,resztę okien można uchylić.A co z dymem z kominów który potrafi być bardzo uciążliwy,wiem że są filtry ale one w 100% nie wyeliminują zapachów,zdarzają się też sytuacje że takie filtry trzeba wymieniać bardzo często a to kosztuje.Większość ludzi i tak musi kiedyś wyjść z domu i musi oddychać tym "nieświeżym" świeżym powietrzem dostępnym dla wszystkich,więc dla zachowania ciągłości zdrowego oddychania należałoby wychodzić na zewnątrz z rekuperatorami przenośnymi na głowie,to akurat  oczywiście taki żart ...Pozostaje kwestia Jonizatorów o których nikt nie pisze,ogólnie kosztów WM,jej obsłóga,wymiana filtrów,znalezienie odpowiedniej firmy itd,itd.Ludzie dziś szukają spokoju,ucieczki od obowiązków,powrotu do starych dobrych(prostych) czasów,a WM jest kolejnym obowiązkiem na głowie,skoro jest tak doskonała to dlaczego jest tak niedoskonała?

----------


## Kaizen

> Przy  WG  jesteśmy pozbawieni świeżego powietrza przeważnie z jednej strony domu,resztę okien można uchylić.


Uchylanie okien to nie wentylacja grawitacyjna i to samo można zrobić przy WG i WM.
Przy WG zrobionej zgodnie z przepisami nie jesteś w stanie całkowicie zamknąć nawiewników. A jak śmierdzi, to dookoła.

----------


## zorro128

> . A jak śmierdzi, to dookoła.


Nie do końca tak to działa,w obecnym domu często mam takie sytuacje że np. dym idzie od jednego lub drugiego sąsiada,wtedy nie mogę otworzyć okna od strony lecącego dymu,ale od drugiej strony domu otwierając okno leci świeże nie śmierdzące powietrze.Przy WM oczywiście też można otworzyć okna ale kolejna jej  zaleta czyli cisza,brak pyłków itd. odchodzi do lamusa...

----------


## Kaizen

> Nie do końca tak to działa,w obecnym domu często mam takie sytuacje że np. dym idzie od jednego lub drugiego sąsiada,wtedy nie mogę otworzyć okna od strony lecącego dymu,ale od drugiej strony domu otwierając okno leci świeże nie śmierdzące powietrze.


Cud. Smród osiada na Twoim domu i tylko od nawietrznej, a dalej wieje już czyste powietrze?

----------


## zorro128

To nie żaden cud tylko fakty,sprawdzone bardzo wiele razy przez wiele lat,zamiast ironizować polecam sprawdzić w praktyce...

----------


## fotohobby

> Pomijacie kilka istotnych kwestii,zapachy z obornika potrafią się utrzymywać dłuższy czas, czytaj kilka kilkanaście dni i co wtedy wyłączamy WM na ten czas,podobnie ma się kwestia np. z opryskami?Przy  WG  jesteśmy pozbawieni świeżego powietrza przeważnie z jednej strony domu,resztę okien można uchylić.A co z dymem z kominów który potrafi być bardzo uciążliwy,wiem że są filtry ale one w 100% nie wyeliminują zapachów,zdarzają się też sytuacje że takie filtry trzeba wymieniać bardzo często a to kosztuje.Większość ludzi i tak musi kiedyś wyjść z domu i musi oddychać tym "nieświeżym" świeżym powietrzem dostępnym dla wszystkich,więc dla zachowania ciągłości zdrowego oddychania należałoby wychodzić na zewnątrz z rekuperatorami przenośnymi na głowie,to akurat  oczywiście taki żart ...Pozostaje kwestia Jonizatorów o których nikt nie pisze,ogólnie kosztów WM,jej obsłóga,wymiana filtrów,znalezienie odpowiedniej firmy itd,itd.Ludzie dziś szukają spokoju,ucieczki od obowiązków,powrotu do starych dobrych(prostych) czasów,a WM jest kolejnym obowiązkiem na głowie,skoro jest tak doskonała to dlaczego jest tak niedoskonała?


Twój dom filtruje powietrze ?
Jak wieje syf to jest tylko po nawietrznej, a po zawietrznej już nie ?
No cud, panie  :smile: 
Pomijając już fakt, że ja też mam w domu okna i okna te można otwierać. 
Niestety, jak ktoś zakopci, i poleci na mój dom, to lepiej żadnego okna nie otwierać, bo automatycznie w tym pomieszczeniu czuć sadzę. 
Na szczęśsie takie sytuacje, że ktoś smrodzi mi prosto w okna są sporadyczne, więc nawet niespecjalnie je zauważam.  A Ty co - zamykasz nawiewniki w oknach ?
Bo chyba masz nawiewniki ?
Zresztą - czerpnię mam od wschodu, wiatr wieje od zachodu, więc wg Twojej teorii na czerpni,  za domem mam już powietrze bez smrodu  :smile: 

O jakich jonizatorach piszesz ?
Co to za kłopot raz na dwa miesiąca wymienić filtr ?

----------


## Kaizen

> To nie żaden cud tylko fakty,sprawdzone bardzo wiele razy przez wiele lat,zamiast ironizować polecam sprawdzić w praktyce...


Sprawdzone u moich rodziców - za zachodnim płotem kupa gnoju i jak dorzucą świeżą porcję to z każdej strony wali tak samo. A można powiedzieć, że źródło smrodu dosyć punktowe (nie całe pole zarzucone gnojem - tylko jego kupa) i wiatr zazwyczaj wieje z tej strony.

----------


## Kaizen

> To nie żaden cud tylko fakty,sprawdzone bardzo wiele razy przez wiele lat,zamiast ironizować polecam sprawdzić w praktyce...


Sprawdzone u moich rodziców - za zachodnim płotem kupa gnoju i jak dorzucą świeżą porcję to z każdej strony wali tak samo. A można powiedzieć, że źródło smrodu dosyć punktowe (nie całe pole zarzucone gnojem - tylko jego kupa) i wiatr zazwyczaj wieje z tej strony.
Różnica taka, że otwarcie okien od nawietrznej wpuszcza więcej powietrza.

----------


## pandzik

> Na uszczelkach okien od zewnątrz. Ciekawe skąd? Nie do sąsiednich pomieszczeń lecz do pomieszczeń mieszkalnych z zewnątrz. Myślisz, że ten pył z zewnątrz zostaje ci wewnątrz okien i się nie przemieszcza? No chyba, że myjesz codziennie okna nie tylko szyby. I kto tu czyta ze zrozumieniem?
> I tak, mam syf w domu właśnie dzięki WG, bo jasne że wolałbym mieszkać na odludziu w lesie, ale niestety muszę w mieście.


Zajrzyj do dziennika jednego Chorzowianina, który zbudował nowoczesny domek w moim rodzinnym, ale zasyfionym mieście.  Robił test włączając okurzacz z założonym wacikiem bawełnianym na rurze ssącej. Przez minute tak filtrował powietrze wewnątrz domu. Wacik był szary, nawet jasnoszary, kiedy wacik sąsiadki bez reku był czarny jak węgiel. Z tego co pamiętam stosował std filtry.

----------


## pandzik

> Pomijacie kilka istotnych kwestii,zapachy z obornika potrafią się utrzymywać dłuższy czas, czytaj kilka kilkanaście dni i co wtedy wyłączamy WM na ten czas,podobnie ma się kwestia np. z opryskami?Przy  WG  jesteśmy pozbawieni świeżego powietrza przeważnie z jednej strony domu,resztę okien można uchylić.A co z dymem z kominów który potrafi być bardzo uciążliwy,wiem że są filtry ale one w 100% nie wyeliminują zapachów,zdarzają się też sytuacje że takie filtry trzeba wymieniać bardzo często a to kosztuje.Większość ludzi i tak musi kiedyś wyjść z domu i musi oddychać tym "nieświeżym" świeżym powietrzem dostępnym dla wszystkich,więc dla zachowania ciągłości zdrowego oddychania należałoby wychodzić na zewnątrz z rekuperatorami przenośnymi na głowie,to akurat  oczywiście taki żart ...Pozostaje kwestia Jonizatorów o których nikt nie pisze,ogólnie kosztów WM,jej obsłóga,wymiana filtrów,znalezienie odpowiedniej firmy itd,itd.Ludzie dziś szukają spokoju,ucieczki od obowiązków,powrotu do starych dobrych(prostych) czasów,a WM jest kolejnym obowiązkiem na głowie,skoro jest tak doskonała to dlaczego jest tak niedoskonała?


Sam sobie przeczysz. Chcesz doskonałej szczelności na czas okresowego zanieczyszczenia a to jest niemożliwe przy WG. Dlatego niemożliwe, że do WG okna muszą być rozszczelnione (wycięte uszczelki, nawiewy itd). Do tego wymagane są nawiewy.  Przy takim domu zamknięcie okien nic nie da - syf wciśnie się szparami. Inaczej jest przy reku. Wyłączając wentylacje uzyskujesz dosyć szczelny dom, który przez kilka godzin z powodzeniem pomoże przeżyć nawałnicę, Choć tutaj także przez kanały może zacząć wdzierać się syf z zewnątrz.

Co do niedoskonałości, czytałem gdzieś opinie fachowca, który pisał, że nawet totalnie źle zaprojektowana wentylacja z rekuperatorem, w porównaniu do WG,   zapewnia doskonałą ilośc powietrza do zdrowego pobytu w takim domu.  

Każdy kto mieszkał w wielkiej płycie wie jak się porą zimową walczy z wodą na oknie, cofką z kanałów wentylacyjnych i całym tym syfem.  Rozwija się pleśń i grzyby, które niszczą organizm. Trochę zdrowego rozsądku życzę.


To że mieszkamy w syfie i wśród syfiarzy nie jest winą żadnej wentylacji. Taki mamy kraj.

----------


## zorro128

Jak widać każdy ma inne doświadczenia co do wiatru i niech tak będzie..
 A tak na szybko m.in.o jonizatorach:
http://blog.buildgreen.pl/jeszcze-o-...i-rekuperacji/
Gwoli ścisłości jestem na etapie początkowym budowy nowego domu,rozważam też różne opcje wentylacji,po rozmowach z przedstawicielami dwóch firm,lekturze forum,przemyśleniach ,doświadczeniach i obserwacjach  własnych jestem  bardzo świadomy  i bliski ostatecznej decyzji czyli WG.Nadmierna ekscytacja innych danym produktem/rozwiązaniem zawsze daje mi do myślenia i powoduje naturalny wewnętrzny opór,oraz skłania do zgłębienia tematu,tak też było tym razem.Budowlanka miała już różne cudowne wynalazki,jak np.bloki z wielkiej płyty,eternit,czy nowsze tynki z worka pełne chemii, wszystko będzie jaśniejsze za 50 lat kiedy poznamy długofalowe wady i zalety WM.

----------


## fotohobby

> Jak widać każdy ma inne doświadczenia co do wiatru i niech tak będzie..
>  A tak na szybko m.in.o jonizatorach:
> http://blog.buildgreen.pl/jeszcze-o-...i-rekuperacji/
> .


No i co tam jest napisane o tym jonizatorze ?

Ze niby to:



> Zimowe powietrze napływające bezpośrednio z „podwórka” będzie odpowiednio zjonizowane. To znaczy, że będzie zawierało prawidłową (a na pewno większą) ilość zbawiennych jonów ujemnych niż powietrze które przeszło przez rekuperator.


WTF ?? Co się dzieje z jonami w rekuperatorze, może mi to ktoś wytłumaczyć ?
Dziwne, bo jakoś nikt w domu nie odczuwa symptomów braku ujemnie naładowanych jonów, o których pisze autor...

Smieszny ten artykuł... Taki kwiatek:



> Obawiam się, że te 500zł to raczej dolna granica. Z przeprowadzonego wywiadu w właścicielami domu z rekuperacją wiem, że płacą oni rocznie za filtry od 400 do ponad 600 zł!


ten jeszcze lepszy:



> Jedne urządzenia ograniczają pracę wentylatora nawiewnego, zwiększając równocześnie prace wentylatora wyciągowego, próbując w ten sposób ogrzewać, rozmrażać wymiennik – ale efekt tego jest raczej dyskusyjny skoro prowadzi do powstania podciśnienia i braku świeżego powietrza w domu!

----------


## marcin_5

@zorro128
Przecież nikt Cię nie zmusza do wentylacji mechanicznej. Jak jesteś nieufny, nie chcesz czekać 50 lat na potwierdzenie lub zaprzeczenie swoich teorii, to rób WG.

----------


## samotnik

> ten jeszcze lepszy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Jedne urządzenia ograniczają pracę wentylatora nawiewnego, zwiększając równocześnie prace wentylatora wyciągowego, próbując w ten sposób ogrzewać, rozmrażać wymiennik – ale efekt tego jest raczej dyskusyjny skoro prowadzi do powstania podciśnienia i braku świeżego powietrza w domu!


Normalnie wyciąga gałki oczne z czaszki.

----------


## zorro128

marcin_5  
Twoja odpowiedź jest jedyną rozsądną w tym temacie,dokładnie o to chodzi aby dać ludziom wolny swobodny wybór a nie w sposób bardzo nachalny i natarczywy wmawiać że lepsze będzie to czy tamto...Wiele wpisów w tym temacie trąci tekstami jak z podręcznika dla akwizytorów,marna psychologia próbująca narzucić jedyny słuszny wybór,trochę na zasadzie "moja racja jest najmojsza".,do pewnych rzeczy Polaków się nie przekona,WM podobnie jak np.domy z bali czy presbeton nigdy nie zagości na większą skalę w naszym kraju...
Budując dom na wsi w odpowiednim miejscu chcę mieć kontakt z naturą,zamykając cały dom szczelnie pozbawiam się tego,szum lasu,ptaków śpiew ,powiew wiosennego powietrza w takie dni jak dziś skutecznie uniemożliwi WM,oczywiście zapachu trawy w późniejszym okresie też nie poczujecie będąc w domu bo skutecznie(jak sądzę) uniemożliwią to wasze superfiltry,odrobina dystansu i zrozumienia podejścia innych do budowy nie zaszkodzi...
Wszystkim posiadaczom zarówno WM jak i WG życzę Wesołych Świąt

----------


## fotohobby

> Budując dom na wsi w odpowiednim miejscu chcę mieć kontakt z naturą,zamykając cały dom szczelnie pozbawiam się tego,szum lasu,ptaków śpiew ,powiew wiosennego powietrza w takie dni jak dziś skutecznie uniemożliwi WM,oczywiście zapachu trawy w późniejszym okresie też nie poczujecie będąc w domu bo skutecznie(jak sądzę) uniemożliwią to wasze superfiltry,odrobina dystansu i zrozumienia podejścia innych do budowy nie zaszkodzi...
> Wszystkim posiadaczom zarówno WM jak i WG życzę Wesołych Świąt


Jeszcze raz Ci powtarzam - w domu mam okna.
Da się je otworzyć.
Mam też drzwi tarasowe, latem cały czas otwarte.
Ptaki, powiewy powietrza, muchy - mam i to.

Na szczęście, kiedy pylą trawy nie muszę spać przy otwartym oknie, bo jestem alergikiem - dopiero dom z WM spowodował, że w tym okresie budzę się wypoczęty i bez typowych dla alergii dolegliwości. 
Do tego mam wentylację, która szybciej usuwa wilgoć, niechciane zapachy, nie wieje zimnym powietrzem. Gdybym budował kolejny dom, WM byłaby pod pozycją "musi być"
Wesołych Świąt.

----------


## Elfir

Kupiłam wkład- włokninę do filtra za chyba 80 zł za wielką rolkę. Starczy mi na kilka lat. Tyle, że muszę wyciąć i naciągnąć na ruszt

Zorro - skąd ty czerpiesz te bzdurne tezy? Może raz przejdź się do domu, w którym ktoś ma rekuperator?
Jasne, nikt nie zmusi cię do zainstalowania WM (do 2021 roku). 
Ale wybór WG na podstawie błędnych i fałszywych plotek o WM, to nie jest wybór świadomy.

----------


## MD.

Do niedawna mieszkałem w typowej kostce z lat 80-tych. 3 lata temu robiony generalny remont. WG zlikwidowana, zainstalowałem WM. Zmiana komfortu niebagatelna na korzyść WM. I tak jak inni też mam okna, które w każdej chwili mogę otworzyć  :wink:  WM nie oznacza, że musimy się odciąć od śpiewu ptaków czy zapachu trawy. To jakieś wyssane z palca zabobony albo szukanie argumentów dlaczego u siebie nie zrobię WM.

----------


## surgi22

Po 5 latach użytkowania WM z reku powiem że to jest jedna z najlepszych decyzji jakie podjeliśmy.

----------


## mazi07

a jak z jakimiś "przeglądami" tych rekuperatorów?? często trzeba robić?? Jakie koszta?

----------


## Arturo72

> a jak z jakimiś "przeglądami" tych rekuperatorów?? często trzeba robić?? Jakie koszta?


Wymieniasz jedynie filtry. Częstość wymiany zależy od ilości domów wokoło z kotłownia i z węglem w domu  :wink: 
Ja to robię co miesiąc. Koszt ok.5zl.

----------


## zorro128

Droga Elfir ,nie jesteś alfą i omegą,jak napisałem że mój wybór jest świadomy,to taki jest...Swoje "bzdurne"tezy jak to określiłaś czerpię z wielu sprawdzonych źródeł do których mam znacznie większe zaufanie niż do Ciebie a także z własnych doświadczeń...

----------


## Arturo72

> Droga Elfir ,nie jesteś alfą i omegą,jak napisałem że mój wybór jest świadomy,to taki jest...Swoje "bzdurne"tezy jak to określiłaś czerpię z wielu sprawdzonych źródeł do których mam znacznie większe zaufanie niż do Ciebie a także z własnych doświadczeń...


Nigdy nie miałeś okazji użytkować WM z reku i nie masz po pierwsze zielonego pojęcia o tym a po drugie pisząc,że przy reku trzeba mieć zamknięte okna,nie czując zapachu wiosny czy nie słysząc śpiewu ptaków piszesz kompletne bzdury i oczywistą nie prawdę.

----------


## zorro128

A ty jesteś adwokat czy po prostu chcesz się podlizać?WM=masa sprzeczności,gdzie wedle uznania zalety są zaletami albo i nie.Piszecie że jedną z większych zalet WM jest to że nie trzeba otwierać okien i nie wpadają żadne syfy,dymy,komary,muchy a powietrze jest filtrowane ze wszystkiego itd. po czym otwieracie okna i to wszystko wpuszczacie do domu...Poza tym kto Wam napisał że nie mam styczności z WM.?

----------


## Arturo72

> A ty jesteś adwokat czy po prostu chcesz się podlizać?WM=masa sprzeczności,gdzie wedle uznania zalety są zaletami albo i nie.Piszecie że jedną z większych zalet WM jest to że nie trzeba otwierać okien i nie wpadają żadne syfy,dymy,komary,muchy a powietrze jest filtrowane ze wszystkiego itd. po czym otwieracie okna i to wszystko wpuszczacie do domu...Poza tym kto Wam napisał że nie mam styczności z WM.?


Mogę być podnozkiem Elfir  :big grin: 
Użytkuje WM od 5 lat i jak czytam podobne debilizmy,że okna muszą być szczelnie zamknięte to aż mi się podnosi. 

Zaleta to nie znaczy konieczność,być może nie rozumiesz pojęcia tych słów. Otwórz sobie okno przy -20st.C,żeby przewietrzyć dom...Latem przy +30st.C przyjemniej jest mieć zamknięte okna bo nie wpada upał.
Jakim ignorantem trzeba być,żeby nie powiedzieć mocniej,żeby tego nie rozumieć  ??

Mieszkam w okolicy gdzie syf węgielny jest wokół,filtry wymieniam często,bo nie da się inaczej. Ty to masz w domu...

A koszt  ? Niewiele większy niż  WG to jedynie "suweren" by brał WG bo oni lubią PRL  :big grin:

----------


## fotohobby

> A ty jesteś adwokat czy po prostu chcesz się podlizać?WM=masa sprzeczności,gdzie wedle uznania zalety są zaletami albo i nie.Piszecie że jedną z większych zalet WM jest to że nie trzeba otwierać okien i nie wpadają żadne syfy,dymy,komary,muchy a powietrze jest filtrowane ze wszystkiego itd. po czym otwieracie okna i to wszystko wpuszczacie do domu...Poza tym kto Wam napisał że nie mam styczności z WM.?


Chcesz, otwierasz, nie chcesz, nie otwierasz, pelny wybór.
Przecież o to chodzi.

No to jakie masz refleksje po tej "styczności z WM"?

----------


## meczesiu

Mam swoją teorię na temat rekuperatora, który mam w domu...
Rekuperator jest jak pralka... a kiedyś prano ręcznie w rzece....
Kto z was pierze ręcznie?
Kto z was  nie używa zmywarki? 
Moim zdaniem jest to pozycja obowiązkowa w nowym domu i mówię to z perspektywy oszczędnego samoroba a nie snoba, który nie ma co z pieniędzmi robić.

----------


## Elfir

> Droga Elfir ,nie jesteś alfą i omegą,jak napisałem że mój wybór jest świadomy,to taki jest...Swoje "bzdurne"tezy jak to określiłaś czerpię z wielu sprawdzonych źródeł do których mam znacznie większe zaufanie niż do Ciebie a także z własnych doświadczeń...


Sorry, ale to co piszesz jest tak sprzeczne z doświadczeniami WSZYSTKICH wypowiadających się tutaj użytkowników WM, że ci nie wierzę, że kiedykolwiek postawiłeś nogę w domu z WM.

----------


## Pan Kejk

> Pomijacie kilka istotnych kwestii,zapachy z obornika potrafią się utrzymywać dłuższy czas, czytaj kilka kilkanaście dni i co wtedy wyłączamy WM na ten czas,podobnie ma się kwestia np. z opryskami?


A niech będą te smrody i rok. Jaki to ma związek z pracą wentylacji mechanicznej? Dlaczego mam ją wyłączać? Przecież filtr UV zabija mi smrody i do pomieszczeń wpada powietrze bez smrodku. 




> Przy  WG  jesteśmy pozbawieni świeżego powietrza przeważnie z jednej strony domu,


Nie jestem pozbawiony świeżego powietrza z żadnej strony domu, o żadnej porze roku. Plus dla wentylacji mechanicznej.




> ,wiem że są filtry ale one w 100% nie wyeliminują zapachów


Jak to nie? Skąd ta teoria? Nie tylko eliminują zapachy ale też fruwające zarazki. Kwestia rodzaju filtra.




> ,zdarzają się też sytuacje że takie filtry trzeba wymieniać bardzo często a to kosztuje.


Ogólnie życie kosztuje i to sporo. Można z niego zrezygnować, ale ponoć to grzech ciężki i trza żyć...




> .Pozostaje kwestia Jonizatorów o których nikt nie pisze,


Proponuję dokładniej czytać forum, bo niektórzy mają i o tym piszą. A drogie nie są jeśli chodzi o koszty.

----------


## zorro128

Mam dwie znajome rodziny które posiadają WM,największe problemy mają z regulacją reku,suche powietrze daje się we znaki oraz z doborem filtrów,dym czasem wchodzi do chałupy co czułem osobiście kilka razy.W sprzyjających warunkach mieszka się bardzo przyjemnie,za największą zaletę uznają  rześkie powietrze oraz brak owadów w sezonie...

Ze względów zawodowych na co dzień mam do czynienia z ludźmi z branży budowlanej,bardzo często to moi koledzy i znajomi,są to projektanci,kierownicy budów,biura projektowe,właściciele hurtowni budowlanych,hurtownie elektryczne,geodeci oraz cała masa znajomych firm z szeroko pojętej branży budowlanej.Wiele rozmów dotyczyło WM i w środowisku w którym się obracam WM ma trochę inne opinie niż na FM...Zastanawiające jest to że w ostatnich latach kilku z nich się budowało i nikt nie ma WM,a często to osoby dobrze sytułowane,z wiedzą o najnowszych technologiach,dostępem do materiałów...Na podstawie powyższych oraz swoich doświadczeń podjąłem decyzję o WG w nowym domu i nikogo nie mam zamiaru przekonywać do tego czy innego rozwiązania,moje życie moja decyzja.WG prawidłowo wykonana jest bardzo skuteczna i bezobsługowa.
Na samym początku napisałem że nie jestem ani zwolennikiem ani przeciwnikiem WM,bo sama koncepcja jest całkiem ciekawa ale na razie wszystko jest niedopracowane, często sprawia problemy,nieraz typowo sprzętowe,nieraz nierzetelne,niefachowe firmy itd.,może za 10-15 lat jak wszystko będzie sprawdzone i będzie działać perfekcyjnie to się zdecyduję ale puki co dla mnie gra nie warta świeczki,są ważniejsze rzeczy w domu...

----------


## fotohobby

> Mam dwie znajome rodziny które posiadają WM,największe problemy mają z regulacją reku,suche powietrze daje się we znaki oraz z doborem filtrów,dym czasem wchodzi do chałupy co czułem osobiście kilka razy.W sprzyjających warunkach mieszka się bardzo przyjemnie,za największą zaletę uznają  rześkie powietrze oraz brak owadów w sezonie...
> 
> Ze względów zawodowych na co dzień mam do czynienia z ludźmi z branży budowlanej,bardzo często to moi koledzy i znajomi,są to projektanci,kierownicy budów,biura projektowe,właściciele hurtowni budowlanych,hurtownie elektryczne,geodeci oraz cała masa znajomych firm z szeroko pojętej branży budowlanej.Wiele rozmów dotyczyło WM i w środowisku w którym się obracam WM ma trochę inne opinie niż na FM...Zastanawiające jest to że w ostatnich latach kilku z nich się budowało i nikt nie ma WM,a często to osoby dobrze sytułowane,z wiedzą o najnowszych technologiach,dostępem do materiałów...Na podstawie powyższych oraz swoich doświadczeń podjąłem decyzję o WG w nowym domu i nikogo nie mam zamiaru przekonywać do tego czy innego rozwiązania,moje życie moja decyzja.WG prawidłowo wykonana jest bardzo skuteczna i bezobsługowa.
> Na samym początku napisałem że nie jestem ani zwolennikiem ani przeciwnikiem WM,bo sama koncepcja jest całkiem ciekawa ale na razie wszystko jest niedopracowane, często sprawia problemy,nieraz typowo sprzętowe,nieraz nierzetelne,niefachowe firmy itd.,może za 10-15 lat jak wszystko będzie sprawdzone i będzie działać perfekcyjnie to się zdecyduję ale puki co dla mnie gra nie warta świeczki,są ważniejsze rzeczy w domu...


I rozumiem, ze dym Ci nie "bedzie wchodzil do chalupy"  :smile: 
"Bardzo skuteczna" wentylacja grawitacyjna  :smile:  

Jak sie zdecydujesz na WM za 10-15 lat ?
Bedziesz kladl kanaly juz teraz, czy pruł sciany i sufity później ?
Juz pomijam argument, ze zrobisz ja, jak "wszystko będzie sprawdzone i będzie działać perfekcyjnie"

A co tu trzeba sprawdzac ? To rozwiazanie stosowane od kilkudziesieciu lat w budynkach uzytecznosci publicznej, a od kilkunastu lat w budownictwie indywidualnym. I naprawde - dobrze wykonane dziala własnie perfekcyjnie.
Piszac, ze "wszystko jest niedopracowane, często stwarza problemy" chyba wlasnie sie nam przedstawiles....
Starasz sie jakoś wytlumaczyc, usprawiedliwić, "rozgrzeszyć" swój wybór, ale siegasz po naiwne argumenty...

Wszystko tlumaczy Twoje ostatnie zdanie: "sa wazniejsze rzeczy w domu"
Czyli - chodzi o pieniadze. Bylaby WM, nie byloby czegos innego.
I trzeba bylo tak od poczatku...

----------


## Arturo72

> I rozumiem, ze dym Ci nie "bedzie wchodzil do chalupy" 
> "Bardzo skuteczna" wentylacja grawitacyjna  
> 
> Jak sie zdecydujesz na WM za 10-15 lat ?
> Bedziesz kladl kanaly juz teraz, czy pruł sciany i sufity później ?
> Juz pomijam argument, ze zrobisz ja, jak "wszystko będzie sprawdzone i będzie działać perfekcyjnie"
> 
> A co tu trzeba sprawdzac ? To rozwiazanie stosowane od kilkudziesieciu lat w budynkach uzytecznosci publicznej, a od kilkunastu lat w budownictwie indywidualnym. I naprawde - dobrze wykonane dziala własnie perfekcyjnie.
> Piszac, ze "wszystko stwarza problemy" chyba wlasnke sie nam przedstawiles....
> ...


Ma znajomych budowlańców...
Jak tak samo budowali mu dom jak opinie wydawali na temat WM to musi wyznawać zasadę,że pierwszy dom dla wroga a trzeci dla siebie   :big grin:

----------


## Arturo72

> Wszystko tlumaczy Twoje ostatnie zdanie: "sa wazniejsze rzeczy w domu"
> Czyli - chodzi o pieniadze. Bylaby WM, nie byloby czegos innego.
> I trzeba bylo tak od poczatku...


Ale to też jest głupie rozumowanie. 
Reku do takiego domu to ok.4-5tys.zl.
Jak nie potrafi się samemu poświęcić kilka godzin na naukę o własnym domu  to zleca się projekt wentylacji mechanicznej czyli ok. 200zl. 
Mamy reku i projekt zatem jak samemu mamy dwie lewe ręce to szukamy Pana Zenka,który zrobi tak jak w projekcie czyli flaszka albo 300zl licząc po 20zl/h.
Całość wychodzi niewiele więcej niż koszt komina do WG.
Czy naprawdę aż tak bezmyślne jest polskie społeczeństwo  ???

----------


## fotohobby

Niestety, ale:



> na razie wszystko jest niedopracowane, często sprawia problemy,

----------


## Arturo72

> Niestety, ale:


No tak ale to pretensje tylko do siebie powinny być,że się świadomie kupiło bite auto bez sprawdzania czy w złym stanie techn. a potem narzekanie na własną głupotę. 
Porównanie adekwatne bo sieroty życiowe są na porządku dziennym w każdej dziedzinie. 
A zwłaszcza dzisiejsze pokolenie lewusow i bezmyślnych...

----------


## Elfir

W jednym zorro ma rację: WM wysusza powietrze. Bo takie m.in. jest zadanie prawidłowo działającej wentylacji - usuwanie nadmiaru wilgoci.
Dlatego mam ustawiony najniższy poziom wymiany. Dopiero jak są goście to podnoszę obroty wentylatora.
No i mam rośliny w domu.

 A z WG ludzie są przyzwyczajeni do roszących okien.

----------


## Kaizen

> WM wysusza powietrze.


Wentylacja i ogrzewanie wysuszają powietrze (pospołu). Grawitacyjna działająca również. Za to przy wentylacji mechanicznej można wybrać opcję z odzyskiem wilgoci. Ciekawe, czemu tak mało jest na to chętnych, chociaż tyle utyskiwań na suchość i zamarzanie wymiennika? Wybór nieświadomego inwestora, czy pseudooszczędność?
Przy WG zawsze będzie osuszała, jeżeli będzie działała. A wyłączyć czy ograniczyć trudniej, niż przy mechanicznej. 

*Argument o suchości powietrza przy WM jest zupełnie nietrafiony.*

Jak ktoś twierdzi, że przy WG ma wilgotniej, to ma niedziałającą wentylację - równie dobrze może wyłączyć rekuperator i będzie miał to samo.

----------


## pandzik

Mogłem juz o tym pisać. W jednym artykule napisano ciekawą rzecz. Mianowicie, że nawet totalnie spierniczona WM z rekuperatorem (wiadomo, że coś tam musi wdmuchiwać i wydmuchiwać) daje olbrzymie uczucie komfortu u kogoś, kto całe życie mieszkał w budynku z WG. 

Tego się trzymam. WG już miałem, WM z nawiewnikami w oknach też. I mam serdecznie dosyć:  - zimna , mimo grzania, - mwody lejącej się z okien po nocy - wszechobecnej wilgoci, grzyba przy oknach itd itp.

----------


## zorro128

Widzę że fotohobby i arturo 72 pokusili się o jakiś profil psychologiczny mojej osoby z jednoczesną próbą obrażania,jak macie problemy emocjonalne to idźcie się wyżyć na najbliższym drzewie albo udajcie się do lekarza odpowiedniego dla waszych problemów,trochę to zapewne zakosztuje ale myślę że warto...Ze swoją pożal się Boże diagnozą trafiliście kulą w płot,ponieważ pieniądze nie są żadną przeszkodą przy wyborze rozwiązań podczas budowy,nie mam też potrzeby rozgrzeszania swoich wyborów przy budowie obecnego domu ponieważ jestem na takim etapie gdzie mógłbym zmienić całą koncepcję ale tego nie potrzebuję...Moja filozofia budowy domu jest przemyślana ,a wy zachowujecię się jak pewna partia która narzuca innym swój jedynie słuszny sposób myślenia i pogląd na życie-ŻAL... 

Dla innych napiszę tylko że dom w założeniu ma być maksymalnie bezobsługowy,w większości wybudowany na technologii tradycyjnej(w dobrym tego słowa znaczeniu) czyli sprawdzonej od dawna,z kilkoma nowszymi rozwiązaniami i możliwością zmian w przyszłości a przede wszystkim dający szeroko pojęte poczucie komfortu dla mnie i najbliższych...

----------


## Elfir

Malbork też jest wybudowany sprawdzonymi technologiami. Tylko czy jest komfortowy dla współczesnego człowieka?

----------


## Arturo72

> a przede wszystkim dający szeroko pojęte poczucie komfortu dla mnie i najbliższych...


Zatem przeczysz sam sobie bo WG nie jest komfortową wentylacją chyba,że mamy inne poczucie komfortu,ja mam nie tak szeroko pojęte poczucie jak Ty  :big grin:

----------


## zorro128

Elfir-pod tradycyjnymi metodami mam na myśli m.in. strop monolityczny,dom bez grama wełny skalnej,tynki cementowo-wapienne,żadnych płyt karton-gipsowych...Jak zapewne wiesz wszystko można spaprać,od pomysłu do realizacji jest zazwyczaj długa droga na której są różne przeszkody...

----------


## fotohobby

> Widzę że fotohobby i arturo 72 pokusili się o jakiś profil psychologiczny mojej osoby z jednoczesną próbą obrażania,jak macie problemy emocjonalne to idźcie się wyżyć na najbliższym drzewie albo udajcie się do lekarza odpowiedniego dla waszych problemów,trochę to zapewne zakosztuje ale myślę że warto...Ze swoją pożal się Boże diagnozą trafiliście kulą w płot,ponieważ pieniądze nie są żadną przeszkodą przy wyborze rozwiązań podczas budowy,nie mam też potrzeby rozgrzeszania swoich wyborów przy budowie obecnego domu ponieważ jestem na takim etapie gdzie mógłbym zmienić całą koncepcję ale tego nie potrzebuję...Moja filozofia budowy domu jest przemyślana ,a wy zachowujecię się jak pewna partia która narzuca innym swój jedynie słuszny sposób myślenia i pogląd na życie-ŻAL... 
> 
> Dla innych napiszę tylko że dom w założeniu ma być maksymalnie bezobsługowy,w większości wybudowany na technologii tradycyjnej(w dobrym tego słowa znaczeniu) czyli sprawdzonej od dawna,z kilkoma nowszymi rozwiązaniami i możliwością zmian w przyszłości a przede wszystkim dający szeroko pojęte poczucie komfortu dla mnie i najbliższych...


Ja ciebie obrazilem ?
Mozesz zacytowac ?

Chcesz komfort i wybierasz WG ??
A to WM jest "obslugowa" ?

Argumenty masz coraz słabsze...

----------


## zorro128

Hasło wentylacja mechaniczna jest dla Niektórych jak czary-mary, że w domyśle ma jakieś cudowne właściwości bez których nie da się żyć ale to nie jest tak...Niby tacy nowocześni bo maję WM ale tolerancja wyborów innych na poziomie średniowiecza.

Dla mnie poczucie komfortu to odpowiednia działka,koniecznie ogrodzona,nie za duża nie za mała w odpowiednim miejscu,to dom gdzie jest odpowiedni układ pomieszczeń,dużo światła w środku,dobra komunikacja,przynajmniej 2 łazienki,garaż w bryle domu z bramą na pilota,to taras z wyjściem z salonu na którym odpocznę i napiję się kawy,to odpowiednio wysokie pomieszczenia żeby sufit nie "spadał" na głowę,garderoba żeby nie zagracać szafami reszty pomieszczeń i uwolnić przestrzeń.To także porządne wręcz pancerne ławy fundamentowe,deskowany dach,gruby dobrze zaprojektowany strop monolityczny,żeby w razie zerwania dachu nie zostać pod gołym niebem,to ubezpieczyciel który zagwarantuje odbudowę tegoż dachu w razie czego,to tynki CW koniecznie z lasowanego wapna,żadnych gipsów,żadnych schodów poza technicznymi,ogrzewanie podłogowe,piec ze zbiornikiem na CWU,rolety zewnętrzne na pilota dające poczucie intymności kiedy chcę,trochę chłodu,to ogród z tyłu domu z miejscem na huśtawkę,altanę,hamak,to odpowiednie ustawienie domu względem stron świata żeby budziło mnie wschodzące słońce a po południu wpadało do salonu,to bliskość lasów,pól,natury,dobry sąsiad(choć to nie zawsze zależy od nas),dobry dojazd,to brak kredydu na 30 lat,niezależność finansowa,brak konieczności oszczędzania z przymusu...Wiele jeszcze by się znalazło,najważniejsza zasada to taka że dom buduje się dla siebie a nie dla gości czy żeby komuś coś udowodnić...

----------


## fotohobby

I naprawde nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie, zeby do tego dolożyc WM.
No, chyba, ze świadomie wybierasz gorsze rozwiazania.

Nie chcesz - OK, sprawa Twojego komfortu i Twojej rodziny.
Ale w takim razie, dlaczego udzielasz sie w wątku *użytkowaniu* rekuperatora ?

----------


## zorro128

> I naprawde nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie, zeby do tego dolożyc WM.
> No, chyba, ze świadomie wybierasz gorsze rozwiazania.
> 
> Nie chcesz - OK, sprawa Twojego komfortu i Twojej rodziny.
> Ale w takim razie, dlaczego udzielasz sie w wątku *użytkowaniu* rekuperatora ?


 Ano dlatego że dyskusja jest otwarta,włączyłem się do niej po wizycie w pewnym miejscu co jest opisane na drugiej stronie,co nie pozostało bez odzewu,dodatkowo sam zostawiam sobie furtkę na WM w postaci przepustów fi-160 w stropie monolitycznym na poddaszu nieużytkowym,bo jak wcześniej podkreślałem nie mam nic przeciwko WM ,sama koncepcja jest ciekawa jedyne gloryfikowanie jej jest niefajne,tak jak niefajne są niektóre bujdy choćby kilka postów wyżej że WM  do domu to koszt  4-5tys.,gdzie koszt samego dobrego rekuperatora wg.kilku  wycen jakie posiadam z zeszłego roku to ponad 8tys,chyba że przez kilka miesięcy coś się bardzo zmieniło

----------


## fotohobby

Co do bujd, to sam ich trochę podales, chocby cytujac ten niepowazny artykul...
Ceny sa takie, jakie sobie wynegocjujesz.
WM, oparta nawet na Lunie za 2300 jest lepsza, niz WG.

Budujac swoj dom, mieszkałem w nowym domu z WG, teraz mam WM - widze kolosalną różnicę.
Nie widzę sensu, żeby dublować systemu, budować kominy i jednocześnie w stropach ciagnac kanaly do WM, bo same przepusty to troche za mało.

Żeby to zrobić, musisz zapłacic za projekt, materiały - kanały i skrzynki rozprężne.
Cbyba, ze za pare lat bedziesz kuł sciany, zeby sobie poprawic komfort mieszkania.

----------


## Arturo72

> tak jak niefajne są niektóre bujdy choćby kilka postów wyżej że WM  do domu to koszt  4-5tys.,gdzie koszt samego dobrego rekuperatora wg.kilku  wycen jakie posiadam z zeszłego roku to ponad 8tys,chyba że przez kilka miesięcy coś się bardzo zmieniło


Brookvent Air Cycle 1.1 5 lat temu kupiłem za 4000zl,bardzo dobry reku z wymiennikiem Heatex,projekt wentylacji robiłem sam,kanały,złączki itp to koszt 1500zl.
Kanały sam rozprowadzilem bo to żadna filozofia,dwie soboty na to poświęciłem.
Koszt wyszedł zatem 5500zl i śmiga od 5 lat.

----------


## zorro128

Póki co nie mam zamiaru dublować systemu,jedynie zostawić furtkę w poczuciu że zawsze mogę coś zmienić, to opcja bezkosztowa i mało prawdopodobna choć nie wykluczona na 100%,kanały do WG kompleksowo będą kosztowały mnie może 1000zł. więc w razie czego nie będzie żal.Rury do WM jeśli już to byłyby puszczone w warstwie ocieplenia nad stropem.

Moje doświadczenia z najtańszymi materiałami i urządzeniami są nieliczne i tylko złe,po prostu nie stać mnie na najtańsze rzeczy,dlatego mam wyceny wyłącznie na dobre jakościowo.Kompleksowa usługa waha się od 17 do 20 tys. zł. gdzie koszt robocizny to ok. 3500zł.,sądzę że różnicę w cenie,nie koniecznie tak dużą jak u mnie można wykorzystać zdecydowanie lepiej dla komfortu życia...

----------


## kerad85

Niech nawet i kosztuje (wykonanie przez firmę) te 13-14.000 zł. 
W przypadku mojego domu dzięki WM nie trzeba było stawiać trzech kominów. Jaki byłby ich koszt (robocizna + cena materiałów)?

----------


## Arturo72

> Niech nawet i kosztuje (wykonanie przez firmę) te 13-14.000 zł. 
> W przypadku mojego domu dzięki WM nie trzeba było stawiać trzech kominów. Jaki byłby ich koszt (robocizna + cena materiałów)?


No właśnie akurat dzisiaj gadałem z sąsiadem na temat mroznich dni ostatnio. Był w szoku,że nie mam komina wentylacyjnego wiedzac od początku że mam WM z reku czyli taka jest wiedza na temat WM z reku   :wink: 

Pytał się mnie czy podczas ostatnich mrozów i wiatrów nie wychladzal nam się dom bo on nie mógł nagrzać i czul pizdziawe cały czas. Wiało mu głównie z wentylacji i to było przyczyną i był w szoku że u mnie nie było takiego efektu.
I nawet grzejac węglem nie mógł temu zapobiec.
Jego sąsiad też z WG miał tak samo jak on...
Wniosek  ?
Zatykac nawiewy WG i żyć komfortowo w smrodzie przez ten czas   :big grin:

----------


## fotohobby

> Moje doświadczenia z najtańszymi materiałami i urządzeniami są nieliczne i tylko złe,po prostu nie stać mnie na najtańsze rzeczy,dlatego mam wyceny wyłącznie na dobre jakościowo.Kompleksowa usługa waha się od 17 do 20 tys. zł. gdzie koszt robocizny to ok. 3500zł.,sądzę że różnicę w cenie,nie koniecznie tak dużą jak u mnie można wykorzystać zdecydowanie lepiej dla komfortu życia...


I tak trzeba bylo od poczatku - za drogie, rezygnuje. 
A nie na siłe wyszukiwac wad...

Bo jedyną wadą WM , to faktycznie moze być cena. 
Ja WM zrobilem sobie sam, na dobrej klasy materiałach i jestem b.zadowolony  :smile: 
Koszt 8-9 tys zł.

----------


## zorro128

Nigdzie nie napisałem że jest dla mnie za drogie,tylko odniosłem się do postów powyżej o cenach WM.Moje wyceny są z zeszłego roku gdzie na etapie planowania budowy zrobiłem wyceny na różne systemy dla wiedzy i świadomości.Mam też wyceny na klimatyzację,panele fotowoltaniczne,PC i takie tam co nie znaczy że chcę wszystko mieć w swoim domu...

----------


## maaszak

> Zatykac nawiewy WG i żyć komfortowo w smrodzie przez ten czas


No i ja tak w mieszkaniu robię w zimę. Ale nie tylko ze względu na zimno, które wiewa albo przez kratki albo przez rozszczelnione okno. Bo co do smrodu to właśnie na zewnątrz jest gorzej, bo całe miasto bywa zadymione. Więc w sumie wychodzi na jedno.

Ale pamiętam, że u rodziców w domu też zawsze zimą był problem z WG, a zimne powietrze wciskało się do domu każdą nieszczelnością.

----------


## maaszak

> Dla innych napiszę tylko że dom w założeniu ma być maksymalnie bezobsługowy,w większości wybudowany na technologii tradycyjnej(w dobrym tego słowa znaczeniu) czyli sprawdzonej od dawna,z kilkoma nowszymi rozwiązaniami i możliwością zmian w przyszłości a przede wszystkim dający szeroko pojęte poczucie komfortu dla mnie i najbliższych...


I brawo Ty! 
Sam poczyniłem podobne założenia, typu nie dla wełny, szczególnie od strony pomieszczeń, np. w dachu, której ułożenie jest problematyczne i bardzo podatne na błędy; tynki to nawet o glinianych myślałem, ale c-w jednak łatwiej o wykonawców, bez gładzi wizualnie nie przeszkadza, zabudowy KG całkiem nie wykluczam, bo jednak to wygodna technologia by zasłonić jakieś instalacje, ale żeby płytować całe poddasze to jednak nie to... itd.
Też planuję dom pod względem komfortu. Ma być funkcjonalnie, ma być przestrzeń (ogród) taka w sam raz, odgłosy przyrody (a nawet odgłos pociągu przejeżdżającego w oddali), więc fixów nie będzie zbyt dużo, itd. 
U mnie jednak temat wentylacji jest bardzo wysoko na liście priorytetów. Wiem jak bardzo męczy mnie WG w mieszkaniu i jak wpływa źle na komfort m.in. wciskające się zimne powietrze kratkami albo oknami wraz z całym syfem, który panuje na zewnątrz w sezonie grzewczym. Dlatego wypatruję budowy własnego domu, tam będzie WM (+rekuperator) na 100%. Znajomi, którzy ostatnio się pobudowali też mają co do jednego WM i chwalą sobie zdecydowanie większy komfort życia. Fakt, reku nie jest bezobsługowy, prąd do wentylatorów kosztuje... W odkurzaczu też należy wymieniać filtry, choć niektórzy nie wymieniają w ogóle i też żyją... a przecież wszystko można wymieść miotłą, nawet trudno ją jakoś specjalnie zepsuć i działa bez prądu.

----------


## lotpaj

NajNIEpoważniejszy argument za WM, to ten, że ktoś zaoszczędził na kominach.
Tzn. zrezygnował w imię paru tysięcy złotych z tego, co do tej pory działa w większości domów, na rzecz jakiegoś mechanicznego wynalazku, który w każdej chwili może zawieść, albo nie może pracować, z powodu braku prądu.
Kominy nie przeszkadzają temu, aby można było dołożyć WM, natomiast zdanie się na kawałek chińskiego silnika, bez opcji alternatywnej, to już nie jest odwaga, tylko zwykła bezmyślność, tudzież skąpstwo.

----------


## fotohobby

Opcja alternatywną jest otwarcie okien.
Do czasu powrotu zasilania.

----------


## lotpaj

A od chwili oddania reku do reklamacji, poprzez jej rozpatrzenie, aż do naprawy - będziesz miał otwarte okna? W lutym?

No chyba, że te urządzenia się nie psują (?)

EDIT:
Tylko proszę mi nie pisać, że komuś przez 2-3-4 lata się nie zepsuło, bo to tylko zwiększa prawdopodobieństwo, iż spierdzieli się w najmniej odpowiednim momencie. 
I co wtedy?

----------


## fotohobby

Rozszczelnienie, plus okresowe wietrzenie.
Upierdliwe, ale korzystniejsze, niz budowanie kominow.

----------


## lotpaj

No tak.
Bo wysłać toto do reklamacji, to trzeba odłączyć rury, znieść ze strychu, zapakować w jakiś karton, zapłacić 120zł za kuriera i czekać co najmniej miesiąc, aż rozpatrzą reklamację.
I albo uznają, albo cię oleją.
Także masz rację, że lepiej przy WM zakupić rozszczelniane okna (dedykowane do WG nomen omen). Ot, taka ironia losu  :big grin: 

PS.
Tylko proszę Cię, nie pisz mi, że kupiłeś dmuchawę wentylacyjną z opcją 4HOME - że ci przyjadą, zdemontują i zastępczą zamontują   :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

Nie mam rekuperatora na strychu.
Kazde zepsute urzadzenie nalezy wyslac do serwisu i za to zaplacic.
(Choc akurat niekture rekuperatury sa naprawiane przez serwis na miejscu)
Dlaczego "co najmniej miesiac" ? 
Masz takie doświadczenia ?
Bo na przyklad, jak kolega z Forum zglosił reklamacje rekuperatora, to serwis przyjechał ,zabrał  i zainstalowal mu drugi (choć ostatecznie zrezygnowal z niego i ma jnną markę)

Więc po co budowac kominy ?

A okna kupuje sie szczelne, a rozszczelnia przez mikrouchył.

----------


## lotpaj

Oczywiście, że nie trzeba budować kominów, tak samo, jak wielu innych rzeczy nie trzeba robić. Natomiast niektóre warto.
Ponieważ tylko niektUre rekuperatory są naprawiane na miejscu, to większość wymaga standardowej procedury reklamacyjnej.
Dziękuję, nie mam więcej pytań.

----------


## Elfir

> Kominy nie przeszkadzają temu, aby można było dołożyć WM, .


Widze, że nie znasz podstawowej zasady wentylacji - systemów wentylacyjnych się nie miesza.

Mnie się tam WM nie psuje (w przeciwieństwie do junkersa  :sad:  )

----------


## fotohobby

Sa lepsze i gorsze marki rekuperatorow, jedne maja serwis door to door, inne nie
Jak z kazdym innym urzadzeniem.
Lepiej wybrac droższy reku z lepszym serwisem, niż wydawać jeszcze wiecej pieniedzy na kominy
Cieszę się, ze wyjaśnilem Twoje wątpliwości

----------


## noc

> A od chwili oddania reku do reklamacji, poprzez jej rozpatrzenie, aż do naprawy - będziesz miał otwarte okna? W lutym?
> 
> No chyba, że te urządzenia się nie psują (?)
> 
> EDIT:
> Tylko proszę mi nie pisać, że komuś przez 2-3-4 lata się nie zepsuło, bo to tylko zwiększa prawdopodobieństwo, iż spierdzieli się w najmniej odpowiednim momencie. 
> I co wtedy?


A Ty jak wentylujesz dom? W lutym, marcu, grudniu i innych miesiącach?  Przez okna i kominy, czy zatykasz wszystko i nie masz w ogóle wentylacji?
Pytania z braku wiedzy to normalność i żaden powód do wstydu. Ale nie atakuje się nikogo, nie mając podstawowej wiedzy w temacie. Lepiej byłoby, gdybyś się nie obnosił ze swoją ignorancją.

----------


## Nurek_

A w zasadzie co w rekuperatorze (poza wentylatorami) może się zepsuć?
Jak padnie wentylator to ile kosztuje nowy? 50, 100 zł?

----------


## jasiek71

> A w zasadzie co w rekuperatorze (poza wentylatorami) może się zepsuć?
> Jak padnie wentylator to ile kosztuje nowy? 50, 100 zł?


Przy normalnej eksploatacji po długim czasie w pierwszej kolejności padają łożyska wentylatorów ,objawem jest zwiększony hałas ....
W większości przypadków łożyska wentylatorów są elementem wymiennym i można je bez problemu dokupić za kilkanaście/kilkadziesiąt złotych..
w innych sytuacjach pozostaje wymiana całego wentylatora i koszt może być dość spory ...

----------


## alisy

hej

----------


## maaszak

> No tak.
> Bo wysłać toto do reklamacji, to trzeba odłączyć rury, znieść ze strychu, zapakować w jakiś karton, zapłacić 120zł za kuriera i czekać co najmniej miesiąc, aż rozpatrzą reklamację.


No tak, komfort na co dzień kosztuje. 
WG na co dzień jest mimo wszystko bardziej upierdliwa (niż ewentualne awarie reku, zawsze można mieć bypass i efekt prawie nak WG). Sam mam już dość tej męki w mieszkaniu (w zimię i tak czesto wszystko jest zatkane, bo inaczej smog mam nie tylko na zewnątrz, nie mówiąc o nieprzyjemnych zimnych przeciągach). Dlatego komfortowa wentylacja jest u mnie jednym z głównych priorytetów przy budowie domu. Natomiast przykładowo bez żalu mogę poświęcić komfort posiadania drzwi tarasowych przesuwnych ze wspomaganiem, wystarczą tradycyjne z ruchomym słupkiem - to dla mnie nie jest priorytet, a nie wydaną tu kasę mogę przeznaczyć na reku.

Co do oszczędności na kominach to nie tylko sam komin, to też obróbki wokół komina, zawsze to dodatkowa dziura w dachu i kolejny punkt awarii (błędów wykonawczych) - może być to równie fatalnie wykonane jak rekuperator, a potem zamoknięta wełna, gnijący KG, etc.
Jak widać, najlepiej w ogóle niczego nie budować, bo wszystko może się zawalić.

----------


## lotpaj

> Sam mam już dość tej męki w mieszkaniu (w zimię i tak czesto wszystko jest zatkane, bo inaczej smog mam nie tylko na zewnątrz, nie mówiąc o nieprzyjemnych zimnych przeciągach). Dlatego komfortowa wentylacja jest u mnie jednym z głównych priorytetów przy budowie domu.


Stary, no to się nie zastanawiaj, tylko rób tę wentylację mechaniczną, skoro masz taką sytuację. Sam bym tak zrobił.
Natomiast ja nie mam takich problemów, nie mam zimą smogu, latem alergii, nie zamykam kanałów WG i nie widzę potrzeby zakładania rur oraz wiatraka na strychu. 
No ale teraz jest MODA na wymuszony przepływ powietrza w domu i KAŻDY, kto zainwestował w kanały i wentylatory, będzie twierdził (i twierdzi), że to jest lepsze od wentylacji tradycyjnej. No bo co ma pisać?
Są po prostu rozwiązania proste i te bardziej skomplikowane, ale wg mnie, jeżeli coś działa tak samo i spełnia tę samą funkcję, to nie jest ani lepsze, ani gorsze.
Problem jest wtedy, kiedy nie można (z jakiejś przyczyny) zastosować obydwu rozwiązań zamiennie. No bo za zaoszczędzone pieniądze na kominy, kupili se rekuperator, a niektórzy jeszcze okna FIX pomontowali, co by czasem im jakiś pyłek do domu nie wpadł przypadkiem. Ech... zapomnieli o śluzach w wiatrołapie...
I tutaj widzę przewagę ludzi, którzy postawili na kominy, które nie wykluczają ani jednego, ani drugiego rozwiązania wentylacji domu (garażu też).

----------


## zorro128

I to jest sedno sprawy,odpowiednie rozwiązanie do odpowiednich potrzeb,nie ma jednego idealnego systemu,czy to wentylacja czy cokolwiek innego...

----------


## lotpaj

> Widze, że nie znasz podstawowej zasady wentylacji - systemów wentylacyjnych się nie miesza.


Widzę, że jesteś zaślepiona tą wentylacją mechaniczną aż tak, iż nie wiesz, że WG można kontrolować w każdej chwili tak, jak masz na to ochotę. Wystarczy zamknąć otwór 14x14 cm. i po problemie.
Jakieś pytania jeszcze?

----------


## lotpaj

> A Ty jak wentylujesz dom? W lutym, marcu, grudniu i innych miesiącach?  Przez okna i kominy, czy zatykasz wszystko i nie masz w ogóle wentylacji?


Przez okna - innej opcji nie ma. Mam na dole w kuchni i salonie okna z trzema stopniami uchylania, natomiast na górze w każdym pokoju takie same + okna dachowe z funkcją mikrowentylacji, a w dwóch garderobach na górze tylko dachowe z tą samą funkcją.
Kratki wentylacyjne są zawsze otwarte i to ja decyduję kiedy i ile powietrza ma napłynąć do pokoju. Rzecz jasna nie jest to bezobsługowe, bo w zależności od temp. zewnętrznej mogę w pokojach (i kuchni połączonej z salonem) uchylić dwa skrzydła okna, albo jedno, albo w ogóle zamknąć je szczelnie. 
DWIE SEKUNDY ROBOTY dla każdego ze skrzydeł i pięć sekund ze zmianą stopnia nawiewu w oknach dachowych.
Banał.

----------


## Kaizen

> Widzę, że jesteś zaślepiona tą wentylacją mechaniczną aż tak, iż nie wiesz, że WG można kontrolować w każdej chwili tak, jak masz na to ochotę. Wystarczy zamknąć otwór 14x14 cm. i po problemie.
> Jakieś pytania jeszcze?


Zamykanie to nie kontrola. Auto z samym hamulcem (bez kierownicy i gazu) nigdzie nie zajedzie.




> Problem jest wtedy, kiedy nie można (z jakiejś przyczyny) zastosować obydwu rozwiązań zamiennie.


Przyczyna jest prosta - prawo.




> Kratki wentylacyjne są zawsze otwarte i to ja decyduję kiedy i ile powietrza ma napłynąć do pokoju.


Ile bym nie kombinował, to w bezwietrzne upały nie mogę wymusić wentylacji przy WG. Dlatego tak mi się podoba pomysł wentylacji mechanicznej - wtedy faktycznie masz kontrolę. A dołożenie do wentylacji mechanicznej odzysku ciepła daje jeszcze komfort braku zimnego powietrza przy nawiewnikach. Jakoś zazwyczaj śpię z głową przy oknie i zimą mi "troszeczkę" przeszkadza, że z okna spływa na mnie lodowate powietrze. Rozwiązanie, to odkręcenie kaloryfera umieszczonego pod oknem, żeby fronty ciepłego i zimnego powietrza starły się - ale to działa do czasu przegrzania pomieszczenia i zamknięcia termostatu.

----------


## surgi22

> Stary, no to się nie zastanawiaj, tylko rób tę wentylację mechaniczną, skoro masz taką sytuację. Sam bym tak zrobił.
> Natomiast ja nie mam takich problemów, nie mam zimą smogu, latem alergii, nie zamykam kanałów WG i nie widzę potrzeby zakładania rur oraz wiatraka na strychu. 
> No ale teraz jest MODA na wymuszony przepływ powietrza w domu i KAŻDY, kto zainwestował w kanały i wentylatory, będzie twierdził (i twierdzi), że to jest lepsze od wentylacji tradycyjnej. No bo co ma pisać?
> Są po prostu rozwiązania proste i te bardziej skomplikowane, ale wg mnie, jeżeli coś działa tak samo i spełnia tę samą funkcję, to nie jest ani lepsze, ani gorsze.
> Problem jest wtedy, kiedy nie można (z jakiejś przyczyny) zastosować obydwu rozwiązań zamiennie. No bo za zaoszczędzone pieniądze na kominy, kupili se rekuperator, a niektórzy jeszcze okna FIX pomontowali, co by czasem im jakiś pyłek do domu nie wpadł przypadkiem. Ech... zapomnieli o śluzach w wiatrołapie...
> I tutaj widzę przewagę ludzi, którzy postawili na kominy, które nie wykluczają ani jednego, ani drugiego rozwiązania wentylacji domu (garażu też).


Loptaj czytam twoje brednie  że WG jest równie skuteczna jak WM to przechodzi chęć jakiejkolwiek dyskusji. 
Ps. zapraszam latem przy upałach, czy zimą przy mrozach  to zobaczysz jak działa WM z reku  , chętnie podjadę do Ciebie i zobaczę jak latem czy zimą działa Twoja WG ,

----------


## lotpaj

A jak ma latem działać? Nie działa, dopóty, dopóki nie ma wiatru.
Na dole mam temp. komfortową nawet w upały (25-26*C), natomiast na górze gorąco. Gdyby nie otwieranie okien na przestrzał, to można by się zapocić.
Mówisz, że wentylacja mechaniczna schładza powietrze na poddaszu?

----------


## lotpaj

> Zamykanie to nie kontrola. Auto z samym hamulcem (bez kierownicy i gazu) nigdzie nie zajedzie.



Z tym autem to raczej nietrafiona analogia. Podam ci inną, może zrozumiesz:
Dopóki lecę samolotem na autopilocie,  to automatyka pracuje za mnie (WM). Natomiast, jeżeli chcę odłączyć autopilota  i przejść na sterowanie ręczne, to wyłączam podzespoły (WM) i manualnie steruję samolotem (WG). 

Zatykam żaluzje w kratkach, kiedy chcę i jak chcę, i żadne prawo mi tego nie zabroni  :tongue:  A jak prawo zabrania, to i tak mi nie zabroni, ponieważ w moim domu mogę sobie robić co chcę.
Żeby jeszcze bardziej was uświadomić/podpuścić, to mam wyprowadzone wszystko, co potrzebne jest do klimatyzacji (służę zdjęciami dla niedowiarków). 
I wiecie co? I bardzo dobrze mi się żyje, a jak będę miał pieniądze na klimatyzatory, to będzie mi się żyło jeszcze lepiej  :yes: 
Także ten, tego, no... u mnie wszytko OK  :big grin:

----------


## Kaizen

> Dopóki lecę samolotem na autopilocie,  to automatyka pracuje za mnie (WM). Natomiast, jeżeli chcę odłączyć autopilota  i przejść na sterowanie ręczne, to wyłączam podzespoły (WM) i manualnie steruję samolotem (WG).


Manualnie, to możesz sobie tylko przy WM pokierować. Możesz mieć pokrętełko i sobie manualnie zmieniać obroty. Możesz w nowoczesnych centralach mieć autopilota, który jeszcze sprawdzi ciśnienia (np. moduł CF u ThesslaGreeen) czy sprawdzi zawartość CO2 czy pary wodnej i dostosuje automatycznie wydajność, żeby zapewnić optymalne warunki wewnątrz.

Przy WG zdajesz się na siły natury i możesz najwyżej zmniejszać wydajność. Nie masz sposobu na zwiększenie. Dokładnie jak w samochodzie, w którym wysiadła kierownica i gaz - masz do dyspozycji tylko hamulec. Który na nic się zda, jak samochód stoi.

----------


## Elfir

WG to raczej balon a nie samolot

----------


## katka

> manualnie steruję samolotem (WG).


Nie no chłopie z takimi zdolnościami to ja rozumiem, że dla ciebie tylko WG, jak potrafisz zapanować nad siłami przyrody to szacunek.

----------


## lotpaj

Czy Wy wszyscy naprawdę nie widzicie/nie doczytaliście, że dyskusja dotyczy instalacji hybrydowej? Czyli WG+WM.
Jeżeli nie, to proszę cofnąć się kilka(naście) postów wstecz, gdzie pisałem, że mając WG można dołożyć mechaniczną, a na odwrót się nie da.

----------


## lotpaj

> WG to raczej balon a nie samolot


I jedno, i drugie spełnia założenia, czyli lata  :yes: 
Jedno szybciej, drugie wolniej, ale lata  :big grin:

----------


## lotpaj

> Nie no chłopie z takimi zdolnościami to ja rozumiem, że dla ciebie tylko WG, jak potrafisz zapanować nad siłami przyrody to szacunek.


A dziękuję, miło mi to słyszeć  :cool: 
A co tam u Ciebie?

----------


## Kaizen

> Czy Wy wszyscy naprawdę nie widzicie/nie doczytaliście, że dyskusja dotyczy instalacji hybrydowej?


To czemu z uporem maniaka nazywasz wentylację hybrydową wentylacją grawitacyjną?

----------


## lotpaj

> Dokładnie jak w samochodzie, w którym wysiadła kierownica i gaz - masz do dyspozycji tylko hamulec. Który na nic się zda, jak samochód stoi.


Od tego jest hamulec RĘCZNY - czyli jednak znowu się mylisz  :sad:

----------


## Kaizen

> Od tego jest hamulec RĘCZNY - czyli jednak znowu się mylisz


Od czego? Od ruszania jak ugrzęźniesz w upalnym, bezwietrznym bagienku?

----------


## lotpaj

> To czemu z uporem maniaka nazywasz wentylację hybrydową wentylacją grawitacyjną?


Bo, jeżeli mam kominy, to mam wybór, z której wentylacji chcę/mogę korzystać.
Ty natomiast jesteś skazany tylko i wyłącznie na prąd. 
Wiesz, zaoszczędzenie trzech tysięcy złotych na dwóch kominach, to dla mnie bezmyślność. No ale róbta, jak chceta.

----------


## Kaizen

> Bo, jeżeli mam kominy, to mam wybór, z której wentylacji chcę/mogę korzystać.


Tyle, że nie masz WG którą tak zachwalasz.

----------


## fotohobby

> Czy Wy wszyscy naprawdę nie widzicie/nie doczytaliście, że dyskusja dotyczy instalacji hybrydowej? Czyli WG+WM.
> Jeżeli nie, to proszę cofnąć się kilka(naście) postów wstecz, gdzie pisałem, że mając WG można dołożyć mechaniczną, a na odwrót się nie da.


Tylko kto by chcial, mając wentylację mechaniczną, wracać do grawitacyjnej ?

----------


## fotohobby

> I jedno, i drugie spełnia założenia, czyli lata 
> Jedno szybciej, drugie wolniej, ale lata


Elfir miala na myśli raczej to, ze balon jest niesterowalny i  zalezny od kaprysów pogody. Jak WG.

----------


## Elfir

> I jedno, i drugie spełnia założenia, czyli lata 
> Jedno szybciej, drugie wolniej, ale lata


Tylko jedno lata z wiatrem a drugie tam gdzie chce pilot.

----------


## kulibob

> Tylko kto by chcial, mając wentylację mechaniczną, wracać do grawitacyjnej ?


Jedna z niewielu rzeczy w których se zgadzamy :smile:  Mam zatkaną WG jadę na WM

----------


## surgi22

Nie rań loptaja

----------


## Konsultant marki Junkers

> a jak z jakimiś "przeglądami" tych rekuperatorów?? często trzeba robić?? Jakie koszta?


Witam, 

Rekuperator podobnie jak inne urządzenia powinien być poddawany corocznemu przeglądowi technicznemu. Znajdujące się w nim filtry z czasem ulegają zabrudzeniu i należy je wymienić na nowe. Żywotność filtrów zależy głównie od jakości powietrza w otoczeniu budynku. W przypadku bardziej zanieczyszczonych terenów wymagana będzie częstsza wymiana filtrów. Wymiany filtrów może dokonywać sam użytkownik. 
Przy okazji zachęcam również do odwiedzenia strony internetowej, na której znajdują się wszystkie informacje odnośnie rekuperatora z Bosch Vent 500C: 
https://www.junkers.pl/produkty/reku...t-5000-c.htmll 
Pozdrawiam, 
________________________________ 
Konsultant marki Junkers - Bosch

----------

